# satellite for camper Help!!!



## dewby (Oct 3, 2008)

My husband and I are new at camping. We would like to have satellite in our camper this
weekend so we can watch the games and races. We have satellite hookup on our camper.
What is the easiest and quickest way to get started!!!

Nothing like last minute!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! May be too late, but here is some info for you for next time

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/welcome-camper-community-forums/452-new-question.html

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/120-satellite-tv-your-camper.html

Really need more info to get started, such as what type of satellite is it, what location will you be at, to determine the correct asimuth, elevation, etc... Do you have a subscribed satellite receiver to use in the camper?


----------



## glenn (Sep 11, 2008)

If you have a dish at home, you may be able to get a dish for your camper. I have directtv and it cost five dollars a month for the extra dish.


----------

